# Mesa Click Pen in Elk Antler



## BarbS (Feb 24, 2013)

My first try at using Antler. It was not as difficult as I thought.

[attachment=18976]

[attachment=18977]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job, Barb. Looks to me that you did a fine job with the antler.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Barb. I love the coloring in the antler. It goes really well with the hardware set


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Barb. That's a beautiful pen. I got a few antlers from my hunting days that I have been saving for the same thing. Haven't started doing pens yet though. Yours looks great.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 24, 2013)

Really nice job Barb - Very well executed
Scott


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicely done Barb!
What is your finishing process?

Les


----------



## BarbS (Feb 24, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Nicely done Barb!
> What is your finishing process?
> Les



Thanks Les. This was my first try with antler, and I didn't know what to do with it. Tried wet-sanding, treating it as an acrylic, and that was a mistake. It went kind of gummy, so I sanded it out dry, first using MicroMesh, but didn't like that either. Dry sanded with paper, 120 up through the burnishing pads to 12,000 and waxed it. Required a mask for the dust. It actually worked well, once I understood how to handle it. I've had people admire my 'knowledge base,' but dang, I feel like everything is a new experiment! I like the antler, though, and will do more later.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 24, 2013)

Antler finishes real nice with CA, also helps to seal in the smell from machining, that's a nice blank all my elk stock is snow white.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good Barb, great job. 
For me, depending on the horn, and every one will be different, if it has some bark that i can leave in it, i just use the MM pads and buff it.
If the horn is going to be smooth with no bark, i MIGHT put a ca finish on it, or i might just MM and buff it also. Horn will take a good shine just using the MM pads and buffing it.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 24, 2013)

Well done, nice looking pen.


----------

